
OpenBSD -stable binary packages - fcambus
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-announce&m=156577865917831&w=2
======
asveikau
First sysmerge, syspatch, then sysupgrade, now this. Seems like my biggest
complaint about running OpenBSD (difficult to keep up to date) is pretty
adequately addressed by 6.6.

~~~
toyg
Same here! I might just take the plunge and deploy my next project on OpenBSD.
Does anyone know a good host for it? I've only used Vulture in the past.

~~~
1e-9
For a dedicated server, there are others that will let you install OpenBSD
even though they don't list OpenBSD as an option. Pick a hosting service you
like and call their sales department to see if they will allow it.

------
brynet
Thanks to solene@, sthen@ and pea@ for making this a possibility!

    
    
      pkg_add -u

~~~
cptnapalm
Patiently awaiting the sparc64 ones for my Tadpole Viper.

~~~
brynet
You may be waiting for awhile.

~~~
cptnapalm
I routinely compile things on a 1200 MHz UltraSparc IIIi. I'm used to waiting.

------
mtron_
Is there a better command for a cronjob to check for available updates? I try
to get something like <package name> \- <current version> \- <updated version>

i currently use

    
    
      pkg_add -u -n -I -v 2>&1 | grep 'Adding' | sort -u

------
brian_herman__
My favorite pufferfish just keeps getting better. I remember my brother
installing OpenBSD m68k on an LC II when I was younger. I should install it on
a vm and take it for a spin!

------
bitmadness
It says some packages will receive updates. Which ones?

~~~
brynet
The ports that receive -stable updates in CVS. That usually means important
security fixes, chosen at the discretion of both the port maintainers and
developers building stable packages. The @OpenBSD_stable Twitter account may
be helpful, ports tagged OPENBSD_6_5 are stable updates, and should receive
updated packages.

[https://twitter.com/openbsd_stable](https://twitter.com/openbsd_stable)

Also a full list on the mirrors.

[https://cdn.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/6.5/packages-
stable/amd6...](https://cdn.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/6.5/packages-
stable/amd64/)

~~~
bubblethink
Is this the same as what mtier provides ? Or are the packages different. I was
trying to find chromium as that is about the only internet facing package I
would use in a hypothetical desktop setup. I didn't see it on the link you
posted.

~~~
brynet
Unrelated. I don't know what all mtier provided, but chromium port updates are
not backported to -stable. A quick check indicates they did not provide this.

Also note that mtier announced they will no longer be providing -stable
packages of their own.

[https://twitter.com/mtierltd/status/1161639634587279360](https://twitter.com/mtierltd/status/1161639634587279360)

If you want the latest chromium, you need to run -current snapshots. Packages
are available. Chrome is enormous dwarfing the OpenBSD kernel and base system
combined and is under constant development, it's a challenge to keep updated
on -current, let alone attempting newer versions on -stable.

